# Java buttons anlegen, codewiederholung vermeiden



## dachlatte93 (1. Dez 2015)

Hallo, 

ich muss in meiner Hausaufgabe ein Kalender machen.
Dies habe ich mithilfe von Netbeans generiert.

_jedoch habe ich jetzt 24x im code drinne._
jButton1 = new javax.swing.JButton();
jButton2 = new javax.swing.JButton();

_und 24 mal sowas hier:_
  jButton22.setText("1");
     jButton22.setToolTipText("");
     jButton22.setMaximumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(50, 50));
     jButton22.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(50, 50));
     jButton22.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(50, 50));
     jPanel4.add(jButton22);

ist es möglich den code zu kürzen z.b. schleife ? Da ich denke das dies als Codewiederholung sonst bewertet wird.


----------



## Joose (1. Dez 2015)

Verwende doch einfach eine Methode


```
public JButton createButton(String text) {
   JButton newButton = new JButton();
   newButton.setText(text);
   newButton.setToolTipText("");
   newButton.setMaximumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(50, 50));
   newButton.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(50, 50));
   newButton.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(50, 50));
 
   return newButton;
}
```

Damit hättest du nur noch 24x sowas 
	
	
	
	





```
jPanel4.add(createButton("1"));
```

Da könnte man dann vielleicht noch mit einer Schleife vereinfachen.


----------

